
“Excellent” beats “best” - workintransit
http://www.15five.com/blog/excellent-beats-best-why-your-company-culture-matters-most-an-interview-with-jason-calacanis/
======
everyone
"In the 80’s, workers were motivated by the ability to provide food and
shelter. In the 90’s, “culture” was about winning and achieving goals.
Generation Y doesn’t have the same needs. They feel they don’t need to work
unless they truly love their workplace and the company mission."

That is unbelievable bullshit. Almost everyone works in order to provide food
and shelter, the difference between now and the 90's (in the US say) is that
now working a fulltime job wont even cover those basic expenses for a majority
of people.

